# New to Saltwater :)



## Eden Holbrook (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey everyone 

Okay, so I haven't bought a tank yet because I wanted to get advice first. I am definitely _not_ getting anything smaller than 75 gallons  

I just have a few questions about some fish I've been looking into and their compatibility. I was thinking of buying a Zebra eel (I love eels!), but there is three kind of eels I am thinking of, and I haven't quite made my decision. Between the Snowflake eel, Tessalata eel, and Zebra eel, which do you prefer and why? I also need to know which of the three most likely won't go after any fish I buy. (If there is another type of eel you recommend, let me know! But please list your reasons!)

I love Clownfish and would really like a few in my tank, however, I've read that they are not compatible with the eels (at least with the Snowflake. Not sure about the other two!) Is this true? If so, what other fish would work? 

I am willing to forget the eel, however as I said earlier, I love eels. They really are my favorites and would be the fish I enjoy most in the tank. But I have family and this tank is for them to enjoy too; so whatever they want will come first.

Anyways, thank you! Please comment below


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Although I have seen my snowflake morray eat a fish they mostly prefer shrimp.Any of the eels are not really for community type tanks ,but more of semi aggressive or larger fish.My morray was only the size of a pencil and is now about 18" long and about 1" thick(less than 1 year).He is housed in my 4x2x2 120G with dual overflows.His tank mates are a miniauts grouper(beautiful ,fast and TOUGH),2 lionfish(incredibly fast growing also),a harlequin tusk(not so tough,at least to the grouper),sailfin tang(large) and a bicolor angel(smallest fish in tank).
The ribbon eels do prefer to eat fish from what I've read.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Chainlink eels are supposedly the least likely eel to go after fish. I've not kept a chainlink eel, that's just what I've read. I kept a juvenile snowflake eel with clowns and gobies for quite some time without problems, but rehomed the snowflake when he got larger due to concerns he might kill a fish. My worry was not so much that he'd go hunting for fish, but rather that he'd instinctively snap at one as it swam by. As the eel got older, he spent more time out in the open and I actually observed that very behavior...even after he'd already eaten, was full, and surrounded by uneaten food. IMO, what I was seeing was an instinctive feeding response adaptive to his poor eyesight. He had to go. I've seen him several times since he left my tank and he is HUGE. He now lives in harmony with much larger more aggressive fish in a 300 gallon tank. There's not a doubt in my mind that at his current age and size, that he'd make meals of my fish.

Something else you may want to consider is that your clownfish will NOT appreciate being forced to live in a small closed environment with an eel. Also, some of the most entertaining species in my tank are my inverts which would be at higher risk for death with an eel lurking around. To name a few- sexy shrimp, anemone shrimp, many other shrimp species, sea bunny, cucumbers, nudibranchs, and my very favorite- anemone crabs, which are always out in the open showing off unlike their shy porcelain cousins. I also have several bottom-dwelling gobies that would be super stressed out by an eel since both animals seek refuge in the same places and eels do not instinctively respect boundaries/territories like fish do. Not to mention my clown gobies...they are just one mouthful for an eel.

I get your attraction to eels though...they are super cool. I'd also love to keep one and I miss the one we had very much. But unfortunately, I had to make a choice. (


----------



## Eden Holbrook (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you Goby & coralbandit!

I'm going to keep looking for awhile! I will probably end up with an eel though. Not entirely sure yet, as it limits what other fish I can put in. (Don't worry! Won't be putting any clownfish with an eel!) Thank you for your help!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Amazon.com: cpr overflow box
The dx102 with aqualifter is a good buy and will flow more water than you would pass through a 75.It has 2 bulkheads so if you bought a sump you would need one with two intakes,If you made your own sump no big deal to drill two holes intead of one.
The essence of a sump is how much flow you can get. No matter what pump you choose it can't pump more water than the overflow will handle or your tank will flood.The aqualifter that comes with the overflow box is pretty much a necessaty if you don't want tank to overflow after power failures or due to bubble build up.
The 100 has only 1 bulkhead and will flow aprox 800 gph which would also work for a 75.


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

WHAT ABOUT A MAROON CLOWN they get big and mean.,/
.,.
I know wat you mean about a eel
shhhut I would love one too
but ya they will do better in a predator tank
then a community tank
I would also pick a 75g or higher
I would suggest a 90g tho
just becuz everyone I know that that ever got a 75g 
wanted to upgrade cuz you will see a 75g is small wen wanting to do a sw tank
especially a predator tank
good luck and keep us posted '


----------

